

Ask HN: Ipad & Appstore question - instakill

Can I get an iPad app certified or whatever is necessary from Apple's side so that it can easily be loaded onto ipads (can I do this directly or is it necessary to go through the app store?)<p>What's the best way to prevent random people from installing it? (I'd want only certain people to be able to install it - on non-jailbroken iPads).
======
jordandanford
The only legitimate way to install apps is through the App Store, so you
should check out the process – <http://developer.apple.com/programs/ios/>

~~~
instakill
They mention something about ad hoc distribution and my Google fu returns
nothing.

The quesiton on app exclusivity still stands.

